# Italy - temporary cell phones



## shmoore (Jan 4, 2008)

Next October, we will be traveling in Italy with our family. We would like to have use of a cell phone in case of emergency and to keep contact with each other. Does anyone know if this is available in Italy?

Thanks guys, you are the greatest.


----------



## lynne (Jan 4, 2008)

We were in Italy this past May with a large group of friends and family.  We used our own cell phones and text messaged each other thought the week.  It worked exceptionally well.   We were also able to call each other but only some of our phones worked even though we were all on the same network (Ciingular, now AT&T).  My phone worked, my husband's did not, my son's phone worked my DIL's did not.    Texting worked on all of our phones.


----------

